# What to do?



## deedee (Jun 3, 2007)

I have had problems for about 6 years. I have been to 3 doctors, an endocrinologist, and was in a case study at USA medical center in Mobile, AL.
Every one of them gave me anti depressents. I am not depressed! Three months ago I went to a nurse pract. specializing in natural hormones. She put me on estrogen and progesterone but I still have symptoms of Hypothyroidism.
Like: Poor memory, weight gain, muscle weakness, muscle aches, hair loss, Fatigue, eye swelling, dry skin, constipation, inability to concentrate, and weight gain! I read Dr. Brownstein's book Overcoming thyroid disorders. I thought, wow someone understands! He said to take your temp. first thing in the morning. If it is low, there is a problem. I was so relieved to read 96.6 every morning for 2 weeks. 
Anyway, my problem is my nurse pract. isn't understanding. I bought her Dr. Brownstein's book, but I don't know if she will read it. She did read his book on iodine and I took iodine pills for 2 weeks and now I and swelled up like a beach ball! 
Six years and I am getting worst every day. I didn't have muscle problems untill 6 months ago.
What to do?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry you are having so much health problems.

I am Hyper/Graves'. Sometimes my temp is around 97.6 other times 99.0.

Did you do the true temp. test - under the arm pit? Levels are a much better and accurate test and a true indicator as to what is really going on with the thyroid.

What are your TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 levels with Labs reference range.

If they are in Lab ranges then something else is going on health wise. A lot of other health conditions share some of thyroid symptoms, so most doctors don't treat by symptoms alone. There could be many reason/causes for your symptoms.

You might have to treat each of your symptoms separately. Going on thyroid medication is not a guarantee a cure for symptoms.

Sometime we think we are not depressed when actually we are. 
Others, even non-professionals, can tell better than we.

I do strict diets for weight gain, vitamin/minerals for muscle weakness and muscle aches. Proper shampoos for hair, cat naps for fatigue, Eye drops for the eyes, for dry skin a lot of hand/body lotions. Metamucil for constipation. Antidepressants/anxiety meds. for depression and sleeping aids for sleep.

And I am taking thyroid medication.


----------



## deedee (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. I will get my lab tests and find out the T levels. I know my body doesn't absorb hormones like it should. I have been on 12 different kinds of estrogin with no relief from hot flashes or night sweats. Now I wish that was my only problems.
Thanks again & God Bless


----------

